# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الأربعاء 19 أبريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)19.04.2017 (GMT+00)*                                                                                                                            *UEFA Champions League* *18:45    FC Barcelona –  Juventus FC* *RSI La 2 HD*  *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *Sports 2 (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *ERT 1 / ERT HD* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss AZ Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *TM 2 (ORTM 2) (T.B.C)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121-FTA* *TV ZIMBO (T.B.C)* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *ORTB (T.B.C)* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *18:45    AS Monaco FC – BV Borussia Dortmund* *ZDF* *-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA* *-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA* *ZDF HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2) Idman Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *2TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Moroccan Pro League* *16:00    Ittihad Tanger- Olympic Club de Safi* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Egyptian League* *13:00    Tanta  – El Masry Club* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *15:30    Al Ismaily  –  Smouha* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *18:00    El Zamalek  – Tala’ea El Gaish* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Brazil Cup* *22:30    Cruzeiro   – Sao Paulo Futebol Clube* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *22:30    Cruzeiro-    Sao Paulo Futebol Clube* *Fox Sports 1 Brasil HD* *-SES  40.5°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *  Thursday 20 Apr 2017* *Brazil Cup* *0:45    Paulista Corinthians    –  Internacional* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *0:45    Paulista Corinthians-  Internacional* *Fox Sports 1 Brasil HD* *-SES  40.5°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)*  *Copa Libertadores* *0:45    Independiente Santa Fe- Santos Futebol Clube* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------

